# crazy sale



## honor435

gelluminations has a fo sale 10- 1oz for under 10$, crazy, just til tom night hurry, i have bought from them, some weak, but some good. shipping good too.



10-1 OZ TODAY FOR 7.50!!!!


----------



## ChrissyB

Thanks for letting everyone know about that Honor.


----------



## evatgirl73

Thanks, I had to try a few out!


----------



## Rauland04

Thanks!  Just grabbed a few to try myself.


----------



## honor435

Big sale today, 10- 1 oz for 7.80, shipping not bad.


----------



## ohsoap

This site is very hard to navigate and I cannot seem to find where to add anything to my cart.  I just keep going in circles between the FO pages.   :x

Nvm I just figured it out.  :?


----------



## honor435

Really i never had a hard time, could you call them? are you buying a sampler package? you have to click first on bath and body fos, then chose which sale package you want,, then it has drop downs to chose each fo . good luck.


----------



## ohsoap

pls help me pick 10  I only have Love spell, pink sugar, and cool water on my list.  They don't have karma, yuzu, green irish tweed or rice flower & shea.  

I need help!


----------



## TessC

debsmad said:
			
		

> I'm not familiar with them or their site, and I can't find much info about their FOs.  Are they *all* safe for use in soap??



They have a chart here that shows whether or not each one is skin safe:  

http://www.creativeilluminations.com/fragrances.php

I checked the SRB and didn't find a ton of reviews of their FOs, and a few that were reviewed weren't very glowing reviews. I might order a few just to see for myself, though.


----------



## TessC

I just ordered the 10 pack, got:

Butter Rum
Vermont Maple Syrup
Ginger Peach - Pier One Type
Lime Margarita
Caramel
Cinnamon Buns
Buttercream Frosting
To Die For Chocolate
Apple Butter Pumpkin Pie
Fresh Roses

Weird mix, lol. I'm really curious about the margarita one for my salt bars, and some of the others are for Mad Scientist blending experiments, I'm blending impaired and trying to get better at it.


----------



## marchroses

Thank you, the 8 ounces sizes came out to $6 a piece


----------



## TessC

I know some people have had some pretty bad experiences with the company, but a sale like this seems like a relatively painless way to test the waters. Their BBB rating isn't exactly stellar, but if I lose $15 I lose it, not the end of the world.


----------



## jenn624

ooo, thanks! Came to $17 (including shipping!) total for 20 1oz samples, can't beat that!


----------



## Sunkawakan

Just a quick update for anyone who is interested.  I just went to their website and it says the sale doesn't end until Sunday (tomorrow here in the US).


----------



## chris21908

i just ordered some about 10 minutes ago. thank god i saw this post! i have been waiting to buy some scents for my soap. im a beginner so my first couple batches of soap have no scents. now my next batch can actually smell like something!!


----------



## jennikate

Giving this a try thanks for the heads up about sale good till Sun. I ordered the 5 1 oz sampler pack.


----------



## honor435

i Knew i should have worked for them in sales! wheres my commission??? I did order some too, I have bought from them before, i was pleased.


----------



## jadiebugs1

FYI---don't freak out about missing this sale....they run sales  ALL THE TIME!  Sign up for their email....you'll see.

I have tried numerous FOs from them.  Again, some great, some ok, some literally suck.  

I forget how I stumbled across them, but I have ordered from them 3 times, usually the 4oz. bottles.  The LoveSpell I thought was very strong (in MP).  I told my daughter to use extra because their other fragrances so far had been extremely week (Orange Blossom, Egyptian Musk).  So she did, and we had one VERY strong smelling loaf of MP soap! 

The Coconut Lemongrass must of had a bunch of vanilla in it because I used it in a coconut bar and now (6-7 weeks later) it is completely brown and smells like 'candy' or something.  

etc.

I don't remember if I posted anything on the scent review board...but I should.  

I know someone had posted something about this company months ago....but I don't think the thread ever went anywhere....I was wondering how long it would take for more soapmakers to discover them....

Happy Soaping Everyone!  (I'm doing nothing but MP for the next two weeks, yay! NOT, lol!)


----------



## honor435

they do run sales, but not like that 1/2 off one! so watch what they have, sometimes its only 30-40%.


----------



## jadiebugs1

I think the last time it was 66 or 70% off.....this was just a couple of weeks ago.

4oz. bottles were $2.50 each.   BUT.....to just have a couple shipped, the shipping was unreasonable.  It was about a buck less to have ONE 4oz. bottle shipped as it was 16 of them!


----------



## TessC

Has anyone received theirs yet? I have nada beyond the initial order confirmation email.


----------



## evatgirl73

I received shipping notice on one of my orders (have 2 orders going) with expected delivery Dec 8th. Nothing on my other order yet.


----------



## honor435

i got my order pretty quickly, with computer notfic. as to when it was expected.


----------



## jadiebugs1

That is one thing with this company....Customer Support/Communication....NON-EXISTANT.  

AND

Everytime I have ordered from them, there was one to a few fragrances Out Of Stock, but they eventually arrived...a week or so later.


----------



## honor435

i called them about a certain fo, they answered and were nice, weird.


----------



## TessC

Ah well, at least it wasn't a big order or a lot of money. It'll still bug me if they don't come through, but it's not gonna be the end of the world.


----------



## honor435

i did soap omh yesterday, weak, i used 2 oz, and i usually can get by with 1 oz for hp, oh well they were only 50c a piece.


----------



## jadiebugs1

honor435 said:
			
		

> i called them about a certain fo, they answered and were nice, weird.



Gelluminations/BrighterScents .....same company.  If you got a hold of them, great for you.  I'd consider myself lucky then if I were you.  I had tried email AND calling them back after I placed my first order.  They NEVER returned any of several emails nor did they answer their phone when I called.  

Oh, and BTW...Brighter Scents...currently have 50% off again.  I told you they do it almost constantly.

http://www.creativeilluminations.com/contactus.php

http://brighterscents.com/contactus.html


----------



## LizRNBSN

TessV said:
			
		

> Has anyone received theirs yet? I have nada beyond the initial order confirmation email.


 I am still waiting on a shipping notification..hoping its soon! The other soap suppliers I have ordered from shipped the same or next day so I am not used to having to wait!


----------



## Sunkawakan

I recieved my shipping notification - says it should have been delivered, howevever, I believe they sent it to my po box and I haven't been over to check.

Regardless of the quality of scents I will not be ordering from them again.  While they were quick to charge my credit card, they were non-responsive to emails or phone calls and only offered usps for shipping (costing me a trip to the post office to get it).  Sale or no sale, I'll stick with BB or some of the others.  I'm not real forgiving when it comes to unresponsive companies.


----------



## TessC

Yeah, I've sort of gotten spoiled by the customer service from places like DayStar, SW, and SGS. The last email I sent to Stacy at DS was answered and handled within 2 hours of being sent. I'd rather spend a few dollars more to get that sort of service, personally.


----------



## LizRNBSN

I had three shipping options, which website did you check out on? I had UPS, USPS and Fedex. Thats weird! Shipping was a bit high but I have come to accept that as shipping tends to be high with soap supply companies. I just wish mine would actually ship!


----------



## jadiebugs1

I don't believe I've ever gotten a notice from them that my order shipped....it just showed up.  (one of the reasons for my trying to get ahold of them once).   

I don't know which SITE or whatever you ordered from Liz, but I've never had any options either as far as shipping.  That's what bothered me...they sent the OOS ones in a $4 flat rate box from USPS, but did not offer that as shipping if one just wanted a small order.  
They sure would get a lot more of my business if they were to do that, because more often than not, I need just a few fragrances or want to try just a few, but I have to wait until I have the need and the money to place a larger order.  

Anywhoot, it's not a bad place if you're not in a hurry for your fragrances, can live with the lack of communication, and realize most of the fragrances are a bit weak...


----------



## jadiebugs1

TessV said:
			
		

> Yeah, I've sort of gotten spoiled by the customer service from places like DayStar, SW, and SGS. The last email I sent to Stacy at DS was answered and handled within 2 hours of being sent. I'd rather spend a few dollars more to get that sort of service, personally.



Could you let me (us) in on WHO these companies actually are?  Is it DayStar.com?  Who is SW and SGS?


----------



## TessC

Daystar = Daystar

SGS = Southern Garden Scents

SW (often shortened to TSW) = Scent Works


----------



## LizRNBSN

oh, I may know why... I paid with paypal, the option to choose shipping was at the bottom of the page after I clicked pay with paypal and had to enter my address and pp addy but I just checked and they dont have the same option on the credit card page. 

so i guess you have to pay with pp to have a choice in your shipping method, very strange!


----------



## Sunkawakan

No, that doesn't make sense.  Chances are if they're accepting credit cards and pp they're doing it through pp's premier account and they don't have it set up incorrectly.


----------



## LizRNBSN

Sunkawakan said:
			
		

> No, that doesn't make sense.  Chances are if they're accepting credit cards and pp they're doing it through pp's premier account and they don't have it set up incorrectly.


May not make sense but that is how it is. They offer shipping options for paypal orders but not for credit cards. Credit cards are run on their site not paypal, they even have a comment about shipping on the credit card page but no choices.


----------



## evatgirl73

Well I paid for one order w PP and one w CC so it'll be interesting to see which makes it here first and what carrier.  I don't remember, but I *thought* it gave me shipping options either way but I may be mistaken.


----------



## jennikate

I paid with  CC i had choice 3 opt shipping I chose usps i got order before tracking # showed sent.


----------



## jenn624

My order arrived yesterday, I haven't used any of them yet, but they all smell pretty good. 
I don't remember what shipping options I was given when I checked out, but I checked out with PayPal. I did get an email telling me when my item had shipped though.


----------



## honor435

why doesnt someone complaine about their customer service etc? I will.


----------



## Sunkawakan

honor435 said:
			
		

> why doesnt someone complaine about their customer service etc? I will.



Good luck, I really doubt they care.  They've never responded to my emails.  I got my order today.  All smell ok, some even smell great (watermelon & the vanilla) but most are weak.  Not impressed though I am anxious to soap with them as they may do better in soap and its a possibility my nose has become desensitized.


----------



## LizRNBSN

Sunkawakan said:
			
		

> honor435 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why doesnt someone complaine about their customer service etc? I will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck, I really doubt they care.  They've never responded to my emails.  I got my order today.  All smell ok, some even smell great (watermelon & the vanilla) but most are weak.  Not impressed though I am anxious to soap with them as they may do better in soap and its a possibility my nose has become desensitized.
Click to expand...

I also doubt they care because they have yet to respond to my email... oh well, I ordered quite a few of their 1oz bottles, so maybe its just taking a while to get it all together
oh yeah, which vanilla did you order? I ordered vanilla also and am hoping its the same one you got!


----------



## honor435

i used omh, i used 2 ounces in a 2 lb batch, weak. Chesnuts and brown sugar smells really good in soap and is staying. I also ordered vanilla, the creamy van and another, cant remember which one. If you want a good van/ amber, peak has a great one. Lemon pound cake is doing good.


----------



## honor435

I complained in an email to them, we'll see what they say.


----------



## Sunkawakan

please keep us posted, I'm really curious if you even get a response.


----------



## LizRNBSN

honor435 said:
			
		

> I complained in an email to them, we'll see what they say.


 I still have not received a responseto my email about when my order will ship, if you get a reply, you are LUCKY


----------



## LizRNBSN

still no response to my email or shipment notification... you hear anything?


----------



## evatgirl73

Just thought I would update.... the order I got shipment confirmation for (20 1oz samplers) has arrived, when it said it would. The other order (2 full size bottles) has NOT arrived as of yet, nor have I had any sort of communication about it. I'm not in a hurry this time but it definitely colors my experience and I'm unlikely to shop there again. Combined with the "hit or miss" quality of their oils, I can get similar or better oils elsewhere and much better service. An order Iplaced several days later with soapsupplies has already come in.


----------



## LizRNBSN

they must not like me because I still have not received a shipment notification or any response two my 2 emails


----------



## LizRNBSN

yay my order finally shipped today... still no response to any of my emails but at least my order will be here soon!


----------



## evatgirl73

I received shipping notice on my second order as well.  Placed Nov 27, shipping out Dec 11....


----------



## evatgirl73

Update:
The second order (containing full sized bottles) had a backorder (surprise!). I was prepared for a long wait and was pleasantly surprised to find the backordered item in my mailbox Dec 24th, less than 2wks later. No communication about it at all, from either end, I just wanted to see how long it would take and that wasn't too bad.


----------



## honor435

they are having a 10- 1 ouncers for 9$ again, but it seems people are not happy with this place, i DID email your complaints, we'll see if we get a response?


----------

